# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  قسم المحاسبة والمصارف الإسلامية في جامعة عجلون الوطنية طلبة القسم

## معاذ ملحم

قسم المحاسبة والمصارف الإسلامية في جامعة عجلون الوطنية طلبة القسم 



التقى الدكتور علي الزعبي رئيس قسم المحاسبة والمصارف الإسلامية طلبة القسم وذلك ضمن إطار خطة الجامعة  للالتقاء بالطلبة المستجدين .
في بداية اللقاء رحب الزعبي بالطلبة المستجدين والقدامى مؤكداً أن الطالب هو محور العملية التعليمية وهو أهم
 مخرجات التعليم الذي نراهن عليه , منوهاً أن المحاسبة أصبحت مهنة وحرفة داعيا الطلبة إلى ضرورة المطالعة والتعلم والمشاركة في أنشطة الجامعة اللامنهجية التي تعمل على صقل شخصية الطالب الجامعي وتنمية  مواهبه.

حضر اللقاء الدكتور محمود شويات من قسم المصارف الإسلامية والدكتور ليث العريان من قسم المحاسبة في نهاية اللقاء أجاب المدرسين على أسئلة واستفسارات الطلب

إعداد وتصوير معاذ ملحم

----------

